# 4WD problem code 66



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

My friends R33 GT-R V-SPEC has a problem with his 4WD. It is RWD now.
He has tried to bleed the system.
He tried to force the pump to work and it does.
But when the ignition/engine is on the pump only shows 5 volts.

He checked the fault codes in the boot and it showes:
Code 66, side G sensor and circuit

What does this mean?

According to the owner before my friend, the 4WD problem started when they had the gearbox removed.
But when we checked the 4WD light, the bulb was removed from the cluster. Fitted a new one now and it is always on.
So even he could had this problem before the gearbox was removed.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mine had this last week and it was a dodgy earth on my Torque split controller.

i'd recheck and clean all your earthing points to start

mook


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Bolle said:


> According to the owner before my friend, the 4WD problem started when they had the gearbox removed.
> But when we checked the 4WD light, the bulb was removed from the cluster. Fitted a new one now and it is always on.
> So even he could had this problem before the gearbox was removed.


I think he`d know if it has always been RWD only wouldn`t he though? Mine has a problem right now and its a TPS fault which im getting looked at. 

The thing is, when mine is in RWD the torque gauge doesn`t rise, the car is more tail happy and quite different when booting through the gears.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I would try another G- sensor for troubleshooting if one is available. Its probably not the sensor, but it will help rule it out.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Mookistar --> Thanks, will check the earthing points.

Cliff J --> His torque gauge doesn`t rise either and the 4WD light is always on.

tyndago --> We tried my G-sensor today and the 4WD is still not working.

He checked the fault codes again with my G-sensor, I think that these codes was always there but we read only the code 66 :S

62 FR and RR G sensor 2 and circuit
63 FR and RR G sensor 1 or 2 and circuit
65 G- sensor 2 power supply and circuit
66 Side G sensor and circuit

Also tried to erase the codes but as soon as the ignition is on the same codes comes back.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

All those codes are for the same thing, the G-sensor. Its one item, but will throw multiple codes. 

These weird ones, check grounds, Check alternator.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

The alternator is working properly.
The grounds that we know of has been checked.
Also tried to ground the outer casing on the G-sensor but with no luck.

Can you tell us exactly where these grounds are located so we can be sure that we did not miss a ground?

We also measured the volts again, 5 volts on the ignition and when the engine is on the pumps has 12 volts.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

We will try to switch ETS boxes with eachother today to see that his is not damaged.
And to exclude that the wiring to the g-sensor is faulty.

Both he and I have V-SPEC and the year of the car is the same.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I don't have the troubleshooting for the R33 on my laptop, but I do have the R34 GT-R service manual supplement. Its similar, but I think they use different pins on the R33. I know I have the R33 information somewhere.

It does say that you should have 8V and 2.5 V on the G sensor circuits. I would probe them and see what you get between ground and the pins. You should see 8V and 2.5V. If you don't then something with the ETS controller. 










The alternator comment was because I had a loose ground on an alternator before that threw noise into the ATTESA system. It made a phantom TPS fault show up. The TPS was fine, and once the ground was tightened, the fault went away. It just took a LONG time to figure that out.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Tried my ETS box on his car today and it indicated no code faults.
So he went out for a drive and the 4WD worked :clap:

Does anyone have a ETS box for a 1995 V-SPEC for sale


----------



## baaz (Sep 24, 2008)

hi mate i just bought a rb26 had the gearbox done and got the same problem so what is this ets and were dose it be on car cheers


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

You need to read the code. See what is actually wrong with it.

ETS is short from ATTESA ETS. Thats the name for the four wheel drive system.


----------



## baaz (Sep 24, 2008)

thank you for mate replying back don't know much about cars Ive only had this car for two weeks and the gearbox went on me got it fix by mij performance walsall birmingham picked up two days ago and my 4+4 light came on i would appreciate if you can tell me were to start


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R32 or R33 ?

Some ATTESA information I put up.

tyndago - GT-R ATTESA information


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Like tyndago writes, you need to read the the fault codes on the ATTESSA ETS unit in the boot.
Its located under the "hatrack" on a R33 GT-R, look at tyndagos homepage.


----------



## SW-Performance (Aug 13, 2008)

i swap ets and abs box, reads code 65, 65 G- sensor 2 power supply and circuit, what must i do ?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

SW-Performance said:


> i swap ets and abs box, reads code 65, 65 G- sensor 2 power supply and circuit, what must i do ?



New guy new problem right ? 

Just checking. Different screen names and all.

Read back though what I posted about the 8 volts to the sensor. See if you have them. 

Check all the basic stuff.Make sure all the connectors are seated. Reset the codes. 

Power for the sensor comes from the ATTESA ECU, I would ohm out the G-Sensor and check for 8 volts to it. Abnormal readings, then its probably the sensor.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Double post.


----------



## SW-Performance (Aug 13, 2008)

problem has been solved, didn't check fluid level at right rear trunk


----------

